# Weird feeling after eating almonds



## CyberSlag5k

I have a dish on my desk that contains some roasted cashes, roasted almonds, and raw almonds. I eat a few every now and then as a nice little protein based snack. However, afterward, I sometimes get a very weird feeling in my mouth, and I think it's because of the almonds, maybe because of the raw ones? Can anyone explain this?


----------



## jennyema

You could be allergic.  I would NOT eat raw almonds if they make your mouth feel weird.


----------



## sattie

Agree with jennyema... I think you could be experiencing allergy symptoms.


----------



## CyberSlag5k

I've been eating them for a few weeks now and haven't really noticed any negative side-effects, except for the one I just mentioned. Do you think it's dangerous? I'll ask my doctor the next time I see him, and I'll stay away from the raw ones.

Do you think the roeasted ones are okay? I just ate one and it doesn't seem to provoke the same effect, I'm pretty sure it was just the raw ones.


----------



## jennyema

I have a friend that is VERY allergic to raw almonds (and other nuts but particularly almonds) but not to roasted ones.

So I would avoid the raw ones and see if that solves the problem.


----------



## CyberSlag5k

I shall. Thanks.


----------



## PieSusan

Nut allergies are common. I would avoid any kind of almond until I were tested. Today, a simple blood test will help an allergist to determine what one is allergic to. One doesn't have to submit to the patch testing anymore.


----------



## buckytom

does your butt itch? 








what? it's a valid question...

http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f26/need-cashew-peanut-expert-54155.html

http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f26/need-cashew-peanut-expert-54155.html


----------



## PieSusan

buckytom said:


> does your butt itch?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what? it's a valid question...
> 
> http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f26/need-cashew-peanut-expert-54155.html


 
^Thanks for asking. How sweet of you to care.


----------



## JoeV

BT,

I didn't know that you knew Susan that well. Are you from NE Ohio?



buckytom said:


> does your butt itch?
> 
> what? it's a valid question...
> 
> http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f26/need-cashew-peanut-expert-54155.html


----------



## buckytom

no.

but i guess that would be southwestern ohio, if ya know what i mean...


----------



## Glorie

I agree with every one, there may be an allergy there.  I'm allergic to walnuts and I get a red itchy rash inside my mouth if I go near them - ugh


----------



## PieSusan

Nope, I am from N.E. Ohio. I just have a bunch of food allergies including peanuts (really a legume) walnuts and pecans.


----------



## MexicoKaren

Allergies can occur spontaneously, even if you have not shown sensitivity to the food before. But it is important at this point, to stay away from them (and stay away from joisey, too, unless you want more personal and insensitive questions from our President BuckyTom).


----------



## PytnPlace

Hey!  I'm from southwestern Ohio!


----------



## buckytom

lol, pp. 
have you ever been the butt of many jokes?

i've heard ohio is in arrears.


should i just_ end_ this now?


----------



## PytnPlace

LOL!  Just chiming in from the tail end!


----------



## PieSusan

Yep, you didn't know when to quit. lol


----------



## buckytom

as _***_ured as i am that this is funny, we should get back to nut allergies.


----------



## heb1976

buckytom said:


> does your butt itch?
> 
> what? it's a valid question...




I just spit my coke all over my computer screen!  thanks!


----------



## chefnaterock

Maybe someone at the office is trying to kill you!  Wild almonds contain cyanide!  Of course that might just be a little too James Bond.


----------



## mike in brooklyn

Raw Almonds (and most raw nuts and seeds) contain toxins to
prevent animals from chewing them. The aim of a plant in producing seeds
and nuts is to produce new plants. They lure animals with fruits
and their aim is to have the animal eat the fruit and disperse the seed.
(they dont want their children living in their house)


----------

